# Electric Blue Acara Sexing



## Buba2424 (May 25, 2020)

Hey, has anyone had any success sexing electric blue acaras? Attached are pictures of my fish, his name is Kevin and I've had him close to two years now, he's around 4". I recently bought another young one who will most likely end up with him and hope to breed them. I think he's male based on his strongly pointed dorsal and anal fins but I'm not quite sure. His dorsal fin also curves at the end and faces downward, a trait I've only seen on my male JD and his son, would this be considered undesirable for breeding?
Thanks


----------

